
Wells Fargo outage includes debit cards - jaredwiener
https://fox5sandiego.com/2019/02/07/wells-fargo-customers-unable-to-use-website-app-again/
======
DIVx0
A friend of mine who works at WF told me they lost an entire datacenter to a
fire. I can't find any 3rd party evidence to back that up, but I have no
reason to not believe my friend.

I guess their catastrophic recovery plan didn't survive a real incident.

 __edit __I guess fire suppression systems were activated in a datacenter and
some series of events knocked the entire building offline and automated DR
failed. So if that 's true, at least the risk of data loss is probably less
than if the entire thing burned down.

~~~
tomatotomato37
Only large fires I see so far on local new sources today are an Ocada
warehouse and a depot on some college campus. Any hints on location?

~~~
DIVx0
Another friend of mine found this article:
[https://www.datacenterdynamics.com/news/widespread-wells-
far...](https://www.datacenterdynamics.com/news/widespread-wells-fargo-outage-
blamed-data-center-fire/)

Looks like a DC in Shoreview MN

------
londons_explore
Perhaps it's time to force financial companies like this to "fail open".

Ie. If their computer systems are down and can't find a reason to deny a
transaction within 5 seconds, then the transaction is allowed to succeed.

It can be reconciled later, and the consumer can still be held liable for
spending beyond their limits.

------
taurath
Thats pretty intense. Their failover must have failed - I'm surprised that a
single datacenter can take out debit card payments for a top5 bank. I feel
sorry for the NOC team there.

